# Cockapoo calendar



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Not been on here for quite a while but thought you all might like the below link. It takes you to the Pets at Home cockapoo calendar and we are SOOOOO pleased to say our Dexie is the April cover shot!!! Have a look, she's the one looking over the fence with blue sky behind her. Was taken about two and a bit years ago. 



http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...productCode=1300115&catalogId=10601&langId=-1


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Weirdly I just looked at this today. Gorgeous pics but didn't buy it as all light coloured 'poos and no choccies or blacks like Betty.

Dexie looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

How lovely. You must be so proud.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ha! I bought this last week! Congrats on your cover star


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How did Dexie come to be in the calendar?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well done Dexie! I must say I saw it before and was disappointed to find only one color of poos. Don't know why they didn't photograph more colours for the calender. I would have liked some black, choccies , reds and of course some roans!


----------

